# taxonomy = ταξινομία (ΟΧΙ ταξονομία)



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2009)

Η λέξη _ταξονομία_ δεν αναγνωρίζεται ούτε από τα λεξικά (ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ, ΝΕΛ, Δημητράκος, Πρωίας) ούτε από την ΕΛΕΤΟ. Το σωστό είναι _ταξινομία_ και _ταξινόμηση —_ και _συστηματική_, όταν αναφερόμαστε στον κλάδο της Βιολογίας.

Στην ΙΑΤΕ η _ταξονομία_ υπάρχει (στην κατηγορία Environment). Στον Πάπυρο υπάρχει _Αριθμητική Ταξονομία_ (numerical taxonomy). Στο Διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν αρκετά ευρήματα, ορισμένα εκ των οποίων προέρχονται από ΓΠΑ, Ιόνιο και ΕΕ. Παλιότερες σχετικές συζητήσεις εδώ και εδώ.

Εφόσον η _ταξονομία_ δεν είναι ούτε ορθή ούτε αποδεκτή, να βγούμε να το πούμε ξεκάθαρα μπας και σταματήσει η χρήση της;


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2009)

Γράφει το ΠαπΛεξ:
*ταξινομία*
η, Ν· η ταξινόμηση.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < ταξινόμος. Η λ. μαρτυρείται από το 1890 στον Θ. Λιβαδά].

Φτωχό. Πολλά υπάρχουν στην _ταξινόμηση_ αλλά και στο λάθος:
*ταξονομία*
η, Ν· 1. το σύνολο τών αρχών τής συστηματικής ζωολογίας και βοτανικής οι οποίες κατατάσσουν τα είδη τών φυτών και τών ζώων σε ιεραρχικές κατηγορίες ανώτερων και δευτερευουσών ομάδων· 2. (φρ.) «αριθμητική ταξονομία»· (βιολ.) η πολυμεταβλητή ανάλυση πολλών μετρήσιμων χαρακτηριστικών κατά την ταξινόμηση, η οποία, τελικά, οδηγεί σε ποσοτικές εκτιμήσεις τών συνολικών διαφορών.

Κουβέντα για την προέλευση. Περιέργως, δεν υπάρχει πλαίσιο με σχολιασμό ούτε στο _ΛΝΕΓ_ ούτε στο _Ορθογραφικό_. Όμως το OED το λέει και το ξαναλέει:

*taxonomy*
[ad. F. taxonomie (De Candolle 1813), irreg. f. Gr. τάξις arrangement, order (see taxis) + -νομία distribution: see taxo- and -nomy. See also taxinomy.]

*taxo-*,
irreg. used as combining form of Gr. τάξις arrangement (of which the comb. form in Greek is ταξι-, taxi-): see taxology, -onomy, etc.

*taxinomy*
a more etymological form of taxonomy.

Ωστόσο, ο αγγλικός όρος βρήκε απήχηση σε όλες τις γλώσσες και μόνο οι Γάλλοι λένε taxinomie και γράφουν:
Émile Littré, dans son _Dictionnaire de la langue française_ (version 1872-1877) précisait que le mot « taxionomie » pouvait aussi être utilisé, et l'usage du terme « taxonomie » est très répandu. Ce mot aurait été créé par le botaniste suisse A. P. de Candolle, dans son _Traité élémentaire de la botanique publié_ en 1813 [2]. Pour le _TLFI_ : "l'Académie des Sciences déconseille l'anglicisme taxonomie". Le _Grand dictionnaire terminologique _confirme que *taxinomie* est recommandé par plusieurs auteurs considérant "taxonomie" comme "un calque de l'anglais taxonomy".


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2012)

Πολλές φορές η «ταξινομία» συγχέεται με τη «συστηματική». Υπάρχει όμως διαφορά μεταξύ τους. *Ταξινομία *είναι η τοποθέτηση ενός οργανισμού σε ένα σύστημα κατάταξης με βάση ομοιότητες ή διαφορές από άλλους οργανισμούς. Η *συστηματική *είναι η επιστήμη της βιολογικής ποικιλότητας, δηλαδή της σπουδής της ποικιλότητας των οργανισμών και των σχέσεων μεταξύ τους.

πηγή: Βουλτσιάδου Ελένη, _Γενικές αρχές της Συστηματικής Ζωολογίας_, ΑΠΘ 1998.


Βλ. επίσης:

Πώς γράφονται σωστά οι οικογένειες στη συστηματική ταξινόμηση;
Hominina & Hominini
Ταξινομικές βαθμίδες: από το βασίλειο στο είδος


----------



## pidyo (Sep 7, 2012)

Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος, οι κομπιουτεράδες μιλούν συνήθως για ταξ*ο*νομία (και όχι ταξινομία) όταν μιλούν για μια ιεραρχική δομή δεδομένων. Έχω μάλιστα ακούσει να χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο όχι μόνο για την αφηρημένη έννοια, αλλά ακόμη και για τη συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία, π.χ. την ιεράρχηση των δεδομένων σ' ένα σύστημα διαχείρισης δεδομένων.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 7, 2012)

*taxon = ?*

Ο όρος _taxon_ δηλώνει μια ομάδα οργανισμών που έχουν κοινή ταξινομική κατάταξη. Στα Ελληνικά, κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο «τάξο/τάξα» για την ίδια έννοια, άλλοι επιλέγουν τους όρους «ταξινομική ομάδα» ή (εσφαλμένα κτγμ) «ταξινομική βαθμίδα». Ξέρετε αν έχει επικρατήσει κάποιο από αυτά;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2012)

Εδώ πάντως θα βρεις πέντε φορές τη λέξη _*τάξο*_: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6641-%CE%9D%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B9%CF%89%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AE-%CE%B2%CE%B9%CE%BF%CE%B3%CE%B5%CF%89%CE%B3%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%86%CE%AF%CE%B1-%CE%9F%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%BA%CF%8C-%CE%B3%CE%BB%CF%89%CF%83%CF%83%CE%AC%CF%81%CE%B9.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2013)

...Και _*τα τάξα*_ επανεμφανίζονται κι εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...λειο-στο-είδος&p=179856&viewfull=1#post179856.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 23, 2013)

Και το ρήμα πώς είναι; *Ταξονομώ ή ταξινομώ; Βρήκα πρόσφατα στο κείμενό μου ένα taxonomize και το μετάφρασα πρόχειρα ταξινομώ, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2013)

...
*Ταξινομώ*, και στην ειδική χρήση στη βιολογία, όπως γενικά το ταξινομώ.

Γκουγκλικώς, έχουν ελάχιστα ευρήματα και τύποι του (καραirreg., *irreg.*, ρε!, όπως ο μπαμπάς του, το taxonomize) *ταξονομώ / *ταξονομούμαι, αλλά είναι για τα μπάζα.

Ορθώς νόμισες, καλώς το ταξινόμησες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Στα ελάχιστα (για την ακρίβεια: ούτε 8) *_ταξoνoμoύνται_ τα περισσότερα είναι λάθη πληκτρολόγησης (και όχι μεταφραστικά). Δεν μπορεί να μη χαμογελάσεις όταν διαβάζεις στο Έθνος «Τα σκουπίδια θα ταξoνoμoύνται απ το θυρωρό». (Ελπίζω να μην προσέθεσα στα ευρήματα. Όλα τα «ο» στην απόβλητη τα έχω γράψει στο λατινικό πληκτρολόγιο. 

Τι κάνουμε με τον _taxonomist_ (Wordnet: a biologist who specializes in the classification of organisms into groups on the basis of their structure and origin and behavior); 
Μόνο _ταξονομητές_ δεν έχει βγάλει η πιάτσα (αυτοί εδώ είναι οι πρώτοι). Υπάρχουν:
_ταξονομιστές
ταξινομιστές
ταξινομητές
ταξονόμοι
(α, ναι, και ταξινομικοί)
ταξινόμοι_

Η παραδοσιακή λέξη είναι *ταξινόμος* (από το 1883). Ας μείνουμε σ' αυτήν: έχει και καλή υποστήριξη.

*taxonomist* = (_βιολ_.) ταξινόμος


----------



## Idom (Feb 25, 2013)

Φιλοσοφικά αν το δούμε, είναι πολύ αστείο, να μην έχει_ ταχτοποιηθεί _το όνομα μίας επιστήμης ασχολείται με την _ταχτοποίηση_. 

Ζάζουλα (#3), μην παίρνεις τής μετρητοίς _αυτούς μόνο _τους ορισμούς. Μια χαρά είναι το βιβλίο τής Βουλτσιάδου, αλλά και για την ταξινομία και για την συστηματική έχουν δοθεί αρκετοί διαφορετικοί, ικανοποιητικοί ή διασταλτικοί ορισμοί που ανάλογα, τις κάνουν να επικαλύπτονται ή να ταυτίζονται ή η μία να περιλαμβάνει την άλλη, ή να είναι "άσχετες". 

Όταν οι διάφοροι Λινναίοι γράφανε τα *Systema* naturae τους, φυσικά μελετούσαν τα χαρακτηριστικά των οργανισμών και εντόπιζαν ομοιότητες και διαφορές, αλλά στόχος τους ήταν να σχεδιάσουν ένα "δέντρο" με τα είδη _ταξινομημένα_. Οπότε, - στην πράξη τουλάχιστον - οι δύο έννοιες είναι interchangeable.
Ίσως η μία να είναι πιο ιντετσάντσαμπλη από την άλλη... 

Idom


----------



## Zazula (Feb 25, 2013)

Idom said:


> Ζάζουλα (#3), μην παίρνεις τής μετρητοίς _αυτούς μόνο _τους ορισμούς. Μια χαρά είναι το βιβλίο τής Βουλτσιάδου, αλλά και για την ταξινομία και για την συστηματική έχουν δοθεί αρκετοί διαφορετικοί, ικανοποιητικοί ή διασταλτικοί ορισμοί που ανάλογα, τις κάνουν να επικαλύπτονται ή να ταυτίζονται ή η μία να περιλαμβάνει την άλλη, ή να είναι "άσχετες".


Idom, δεν τους πήρα τοις μετρητοίς — ό,τι σχετικό βρίσκω το ποστάρω. Οπότε όποτε βρω κάτι ακόμη, να 'σαι σίγουρος πως θα το ανεβάσω — σχολιασμένο (αν μπορώ να καταθέσω κάποιο χρήσιμο ή άξιο λόγου σχόλιο) ή μη.


----------

